# IPA Formula



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi ladies and Gents, :wave:
Anybody make their own IPA from diluting Isopropyl alcohol 91% ?
If so, at what ratio? 
I searched in the polish/ cleaners section, but did not find anything. I thought I'd try here- since there are so many crafty people lurking in this section


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a look here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208081

I used 10% IPA in a sprayer and it worked ok.


----------

